# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Shën Valentini: Si e festojnë të dashuruarit?

## Albo

Sot është 14 shkurt, Dita e Shën Valentinit ose dita e të dashuruarve. Në këtë ditë të veçantë të vitit të gjithë të dashuruarit shkëmbejnë urime, dhurata dhe kohë së bashku. Përfitojmë nga rasti që të urojmë të gjithë të dashuruarit Gëzuar Ditën e Shën Valentinit dhe e kalofshi sa më bukur në praninë e njerëzve të dashur të zemrës suaj! 

Në këtë temë, ju ftojmë të gjithëve që të jepni disa prej këshillave tuaja për:

*- Cilat janë dhuratat e duhura që duhet të blini për të dashur/in/ën?
- Cilat janë dhuratat që NUK duhet të blini në këtë ditë për të dashur/in/ën?
- Ku do ta kaloni mbrëmjen e Shën Valentinit?*


Duke ju uruar një jetë të mbushur me dashuri,
Albo

----------


## AlbaneZ

- Sa per dhuratat e duhura,do sygjeroja: 1- Lule dhe 2- Diçka qe te hyn ne pune,si psh Rrobe ect ect.

- Per dhuratat qe nuk duhet te blesh,nuk mund te them gje.

- Mbremjen e Shen Valentinit do e kaloj ne Durres ne nje restorant te bukur.

*Gezuar te gjitheve dhe kalofshi sa me bukur 

Lindi*

----------


## YaSmiN

*- Cilat janë dhuratat e duhura që duhet të blini për të dashur/in/ën?*
Lule,cokollata,ballone te ndryshme me zemra,cdo gje qe ka te beji ne forme zemre edhe ngjyren e kuqe qe jane "Shenjat e Dashurise.
*- Cilat janë dhuratat që NUK duhet të blini në këtë ditë për të dashur/in/ën?*
Kam degjuar qe kolonja ose aromat jane "Shenje Ndarje".Dicka qe ndonjehere nuk e beson sepse njof nje njeri qe ka 3 vjet vetem kolonja ben dhurata te dashurit te saj edhe akoma bashke jane.
*- Ku do ta kaloni mbrëmjen e Shën Valentinit?*
Se di akoma,por shpresoj te jet nje suprize e bukur edhe te me pelqej.

----------


## xlindax

Shenvalentini eshte dita qe prisja me pa durim,por dikush ma hoqi deshiren per kete dite duke me len vetem.



meqense...dhuratat me te pershtatshme sipas mua jan: lule...
arusha...
cioccolata...
ndonje poezi... dhe shum puthje!! :xhemla:

----------


## diviner

Nje Puthje, Nje Jete!

----------


## Mr_Beni

Shen Valentini eshte nje nga ato festat ku te pakten ne Shqiperi festohet njelloj sikur te ishte 1 maji apo Dita e Veres. Pervec kesaj qe eshte masive (burra gra, femije dalin e hajne buke, djathe e domate nga Liqeni :-) ) njerezit ne ate dite jane edhe shume hipokrite. O Zot kulmi i hipokrizise kur ciftet dalin dhe u bejne dhurata njeri - tjetrit nderkohe qe mund t'u kene bere dhurata edhe ndonje dashnori apo dashnorje pak me para  :uahaha:  . 
Dashuria nuk eshte vetem per nje dite. Ajo eshte per gjitha ditet. 
Une shyqyr Zotit mire jam dhe e dashura me do perdite njelloj ashtu si edhe une. 
Dhurata per raste te tilla mund te jene lulet dhe cokollatat, por jo vetem per ate dite por edhe per dite te tjera.  :kryqezohen:   :xhemla:

----------


## Elona07

persa i perket temes doja te thoja qe shenvalentini nuk ka dicka specifike.ai festohet ne menyra nga me te ndryshme varet nga momenti si te vjen

----------


## Elona07

persa i perket te festuarit dalin,argetohen ne vende te ndryshme shkembejn dhurata

----------


## Elona07

mund te dalesh dhe dy tre cifte te shkosh ne party

----------


## nero-blu

hi jam anxhela dhurata me e bukur qe kam mare ka qene nje aparat fotografik per shenvalentinin ju uroj fat :Lulja3:   :uahaha:

----------


## tieg

Kjo dite eshte vertete e vecante nese dikush ndihet i dashuruar, per me teper nese personi i dashur ndodhet prane. Ka shume dhurata te cilat jane te pershtatshme per te dashurin e zemres. GJithmone me pelqen ideja te dhurosh dicka te vecante, jashte standarteve te dhuratave te kesaj dite, si psh cokollatat ose lulet. Une dhurova nje udhetim te cilin te dy ne e deshironim. Une mora lule te cilat per mua simbolizojne jete, lumturi. Cfare nuk do te dhuroja? Nuk do te dhuroja liber (pasi preferenca jone ne libra eshte krejt e ndryshme) sepse pas librit mund te lind ndonje diskutim per ta prish diten.

----------


## Dorontina

*shum njerz per diten e shen Valentinit shkojn ne restorent ka ardh ne mode ...*mu me duket kjo shum absurde kur festa *e shen Valentinit asht fest shum private* , ku i dashuri dua te jet at dit per mu me nji lule asgje tjeter ose nji grusht bari.
ditet e restoranit jan me teper familiare me musafir qe don ti qet diku e mos te ngelet e dashura ne shtepi ne kuzhin .
*at dit deshiron te jesh pran te dashurit ne krah te tij e si mund ta bejsh ne restorent ?* diçka nuk asht ne rregull....
per diten e shen Valentinit dhuratat nuk duhen te jen te shtrejta por duhet te jen ngacmuese qe te prekun zemren ,* nji poezi e shkruar nga personi vet keto jan me te bukurat*nese dini qka asht dita e shen Valentnit mos perzini me diten e konsumimit .

e si e ndeni veten per personat e vetmuar ket dit ????
te shkojn ne diskoteka ku argetohen GAY ? pasi qe per qifte te vetmuar nuk ka hahahaha ideja mungon  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SRV

Dorontina,jam dakort me ty,persa i perket dhuratave qe behen ne diten e dashuruarve.Une per vete,te dashures time i dhashe si dhurate nje shishe me vinovil.Ishte kjo dhurate shkaku,qe ate dite ia kaluam me mire se ditet e tjera.
Nejse,kurse,per ate "grusht bar" qe ti ke permendur,une them se eshte pak si shtrenjt.
Meqe ra fjala,une akoma nuk di se si mund te hap nje teme tere ne forum.Nese me me thoni se si mund ta bej kete,them se mund te hap tema me te vertete te lezetshme.Deri tani kam shkruar kot per, qefin tim,duke iu pergjigjur temave te te tjereve.
Si per fillim po pyes kot,A eshte e drejte,aforizma:Njeriut me mire ti humbin syzet,sesa besimi ne vetvehte.?

----------


## Dorontina

SRV  ky shkrim ne lidhje me temen super .
*vinivil* besoj qe asht ndoj venê apo ? super te festohet ne menyren franqeze disa lloje dhjathi dhe dy gota ven ...super 

po une permenda barin asht shum humoristike qe kemi nevoj per humur ne disa raste te shpejta per te permirsu gabimin nese ske asgje ne dorê  :buzeqeshje: 

sa per te hap tema te reja , shko te titujt , shoqerore, kultur apo tjeter  dhe sheno titullin e me shum deshir marr pjes ne temat tuaja , edhe une kam hap dy tema por nuk i intereson askujt se nuk jan Tallava ...i kuptoj njerzit ....

Une kesaj rradhe kam dasht me kalu shen Valentinin para ekranit Tv me lule qe i kam ble vet ...edhe kjo asht nji zgjidhje e mirê.
shpresoj qe hap nji teme e dot vi ta ep mendmn tim.

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Si fillim merret e dashura ne tel le takimin

Pastaj vjen e dashura i thuaj mbyll syte hap duart dhe i jep dhuraten

Nga dreka i fut nje gjum qe te jesh gati per ne darke

Ne darke shkon ne nje restorant te bukur


Pastaj ne .................. tu bo qef

----------


## remzib

> Sot është 14 shkurt, Dita e Shën Valentinit ose dita e të dashuruarve. Në këtë ditë të veçantë të vitit të gjithë të dashuruarit shkëmbejnë urime, dhurata dhe kohë së bashku. Përfitojmë nga rasti që të urojmë të gjithë të dashuruarit Gëzuar Ditën e Shën Valentinit dhe e kalofshi sa më bukur në praninë e njerëzve të dashur të zemrës suaj! 
> 
> Në këtë temë, ju ftojmë të gjithëve që të jepni disa prej këshillave tuaja për:
> 
> *- Cilat janë dhuratat e duhura që duhet të blini për të dashur/in/ën?
> - Cilat janë dhuratat që NUK duhet të blini në këtë ditë për të dashur/in/ën?
> - Ku do ta kaloni mbrëmjen e Shën Valentinit?*
> 
> 
> ...


i nderuari albo ne te komunitetit musliman nuk e festojme kete fest prandaj kishte me qene me mire te ua urosh atyre qe i perkasin atij komuniteti e qka edhe une ua uroj atyre megjithese ne nuk e festojme se kemi festate tona ju pershendes

----------


## BaBa

> Shën Valentini: Si e festojnë të dashuruarit?



vallahi mka ber pershtypje  kur ne daten 14, me vjen ne shtepi  per vizit  goca halles me gjith burrin e vete, dhe hapa deren ckemi ca ben ane po kne u ulem edhe po beshim muabet , dhe i pyta po he keni kohe pa u dukur cne erdhet kne  po as femit si keni marre {se kan dy cuna si engjell} kurse burri goces halles ma ktheu si me te qeshme kemi ardh per ''Shen Valentini'' o kusho , u habita dhe po qeshja dhe i thashe a lum si ju qe dhe me  Dy femije, festoni diten e dashuruarve .
dhe jan ne moshe  dhe mu ba qefi shum qe dashuria sju maroka kurre  :buzeqeshje: 
PS: dhe jan mysliman qe te dy  :shkelje syri: 



Personalisht ,   kam gjithmon Shën Valentin , kaluar dhe shevalentinit  :ngerdheshje: 

Respekt BABA.

----------


## resina

> i nderuari albo ne te komunitetit musliman nuk e festojme kete fest prandaj kishte me qene me mire te ua urosh atyre qe i perkasin atij komuniteti e qka edhe une ua uroj atyre megjithese ne nuk e festojme se kemi festate tona ju pershendes


Nuk besoj se ka te beje fare me fene.

Shen Valentini eshte nje feste pagane

qe e festojne te gjithe.Ata qe jane te dashuruar e festojne cdo dite.

Qofshi gjithmone te dashuruar! :xhemla:

----------


## INSTINKT

Pom Vje Keq >....Ju trgoj Drejt Un
Ska Mamir Nese Ke te dashur..
keshtu qe djema zini naj send...hahaahhhh
peac fol all shiptar

----------


## gen|us

*si kaloni a jeni mir shum forum te mir keni kalofshi mir te gjith* :zemer:

----------

